
Ants build complex structures with a few simple rules (2014) - treefire86
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140409-the-remarkable-self-organization-of-ants/
======
confiscate
the part that got me was how they froze the ant raft to model it in a
computer. wonder how they made the freezing happen

------
meatysnapper
Wolfram's ego ++

